# Spotting scope and binocs



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm looking to purchase both a pair of binoculars and a spotting scope. I am in no way looking to spends hundreds of dollars on them. I need the binocs for bowhunting so like 200 yards max would be sufficient. I want to be able to count every point of the antlers within that range. Preferably camo. Would a pair of 10x42s work for my situations?

As for a spotting scope, I also do not need anything too fancy at all. I will be using this for scouting deer as well as geese/ducks. Will definitely be getting the window mount with whichever I get.

Any info and recommendations is greatly appreciated!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Got a pair of leupold acadias (SP?) 199 would not get anything less it is a waste of money. As for a spotting scope if you buy cheap when you are in low light conditions will not see anything. Save for longer and buy some thing that is worth getting. Cheap glass is like flushing money down the toilet


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd suggest some Redfield. They are very good quality and made by Leupold now. Love mine.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

If you are looking max 200 yards I would think a 8x bino would be plenty sufficient for counting antler points. Plus you should not have as much image shake with 8x. Nikon Monarchs would be a good choice as you can find those for a decent price used or new. I have a set of Zen Ray 10x43 that I really am liking. Great view for not a big price tag. I have a leupold 15x30x50 gold ring spotter that I use for scouting. Nice and compact. Great optics.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

kurtR- What do you think of your leoupold acadias? i was looking at gettin that same pair! thanks!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

They are nice but i gave them to my wife and got a pair of vortex diamond backs and they are better for only 19 buck more well worth it.


----------



## 32-40win (Mar 28, 2011)

If you check around a bit, a good pair of 7x50 will do you more good than 10x42. A good 7x50 will blow the doors off a 8 or 10x42 in low light. And there are some off brands you may be able to buy used, that have Zeiss or Swarovski lenses in them. Carton LUX was one of those.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

do yourself a favor save your money and buy some quality glass! You will not be sorry.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

at 200 yards a good quality 8x30 is gonna lt you count points better than a medium quality 10x 42. clarity comes from the quality of the glass not magnification. Years ago I looked through several brands of binos. The Stieners were probably 5 times clearer than the bushnell/tasco and the zeiss another 5 times better than the stieners. Honestly I'd buy good binoculars and a cheap rifle scope before visce versa.


----------



## margaret10200 (Nov 9, 2011)

Asian escourt spam deleted.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

What do you guys think of:

Bushnell Trophy XLT 20-60x65 spotting scope?

Nikon Monarch binocs?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

No experience with that spotter, but the Monarchs are pretty decent binocs for their price. I have the 8x42s, that power would work well for your situation. With that said, my next pair will be 10x42s.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

If you're looking at the Monarchs, I spotted a good deal on them the other day while I was comparing prices from another sale I had seen. You can get a pair for $230 on Amazon. Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-7295-Monarc ... 988&sr=8-1


----------



## Chiefs (Feb 19, 2010)

Like someone said earlier, save your money and buy the best you can. The Bushnell is junk as are most of the mentioned brands, you will be able to see with the Spotter but not detail, Buy right the first time, it will save you money.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

KurtR said:


> They are nice but i gave them to my wife and got a pair of vortex diamond backs and they are better for only 19 buck more well worth it.


+1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I went cheap on a spotting scope just because I rarely use it. Wanted it for those long waits in the bad lands trying to spot a nice mulie. On the higher power it is like looking through a microscope. You have a horrible field of view, and unless you are perfectly centered in the scope you can't see any thing but black. Binox I have some pentax that are surprisingly good, but I rarely use those also. If you are going to buy, don't cheap out. Vortex has some great scopes, so I would assume their binox would be good also. Don't be afraid to spend a little cash to get decent stuff.

Now, buying a decent binox and spotter and cheaping out on the rifle scope.........well, that is just silly. :rollin:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2012)

VORTEX!!!! Best optics for the money...hands down. I bought binos prior to a bow hunting trip to South africa. Vortex did not have the glass i first wanted in stock for the timing of my trip and they suggested an alternate...Atlas ED 10x42..the rep told me they are the best glass for the money that they have. They are a china copy of the swarovosky 10x42. In a objective test I would challange anyone to tell me they could tell the difference...Less than 3% I would say.. Fantasticly clear bright glass in low light, field of view is very very good, focus from 6 feet to infinity. Life time unconditional warranty, no matter the reason, they dont work right? They fix them or replace them. 360.00 dollars!!!!! The 1500 to 2000 dollars for Sawarosky? You wont pay it if you look thru the Atlas ED glass. They are a exceptional value for your dollar.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Have used both Vortex Diamonbacks and their spotting scope, definitely good choices.

Anyone used and of the Redfield products? I have a scope on my .223 and love the thing. For next year, I was thinking about checking out their rangefinder and binos.


----------

